# Cálculos de potencia en amplificadores, como seleccionar el transistor adecuado?



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Saludos al foro, podría utilizar 6 tip142 (3 por rama) y ponerle una alimentación de +-50V hice una simulación en Proteus y me da un consumo de 5.8 A por rama que sería un consumo 1.93 A por Transistor y multiplicándolo por la tensión 50V disiparía 97 Watts Aproximadamente y los tips aguantan 125 Watts,  Ahí dejo un pdf para que me den su opinion y si están bien los cálculos.

Una Pregunta, se que está fuera del tema, he visto transistores en diferentes diagramas y he visto transistores con mas de un colector o mas de un emisor que representará ese símbolo, Transistores en paralelo?.




Gracias...


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola Narcisolara21, yo no utilizaría los TIPs142 porque son Darlington, esto es, tiene 2 transistores en vez de uno de potencia, ya estaría cambiando la cosa. Particularmente los desterré de mi vida, me volví loco tratando de hacer andar un amplificadorcito simple y lo solucioné cambiándolos por BD139 + TIP33 y BD140 + TIP34 sin problemas. Son muy inestables, oscilan con facilidad y para peor son made in China. He visto en algunos amplificador comerciales que le ponen resistencias de 470 ohm en las bases cuando usan dos en paralelo. En fin, es una opinión solamente, yo no soy muy amigo de esos transistores. Saludos C


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 13, 2009)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola Narcisolara21, yo no utilizaría los TIPs142 porque son Darlington, esto es, tiene 2 transistores en vez de uno de potencia, ya estaría cambiando la cosa. Particularmente los desterré de mi vida, me volví loco tratando de hacer andar un amplificadorcito simple y lo solucioné cambiándolos por BD139 + TIP33 y BD140 + TIP34 sin problemas. Son muy inestables, oscilan con facilidad y para peor son made in China. He visto en algunos amplificador comerciales que le ponen resistencias de 470 ohm en las bases cuando usan dos en paralelo. En fin, es una opinión solamente, yo no soy muy amigo de esos transistores. Saludos C



Gracias por responder, si ya había oído algo sobre  la oscilación y las resistencias de bases de esos transistores, los quería usar ya que los compre cuando quería hacer el "amplificador de 100 Watts simple", quería hacer 3 canales pero leí muy malos comentarios sobre ese amplificador y me dividí por hacer algo mejor, este tiene muy buenos comentarios y en varias tiendas  de electronica aquí en Maracaibo Vzla., los he visto a la venta solo la tarjeta driver pero la venden demasiado CARA! de todas maneras creo que lo intentaré a ver que tal.. Si no me resulta compro los mj15003 ya que los 2sc3858 no los consigo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 13, 2009)

Narcisolara, ¿qué transistores de potencia conseguís?
Los TIP36C pueden servir bastante bien para esto, son comunes y no son caros. Hasta manejan más corriente que los TIP142.

De todas maneras, los TIP142 deberían andar bien... En caso de que oscile, soldales un condensador de 100pf entre la base y el colector a cada uno. Eso debería arreglar el asunto. Está claro que la prueba la tenés que hacer con un TR por rama, para no arriesgar todo.
Cabe aclarar que si son falsos los TR, vas a renegar mucho y no vas a lograr nada, así que buscá originales (de los que sea que termines usando).



			
				narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> ...hice una simulación en proteus y me da un consumo de 5.8 A x rama que seria un consumo 1.93 A por Transistor y multiplicandolo por la tensión 50V disiparia 97 Watts Aprox. y los tips aguantan 125 Watts,  Ahi dejo un pdf para que me den su opinion y si estan bien los cálculos.


Mh... Suena raro el consumo, y las cuentas no están muy bien.
Si tenés +-50V, sobre una carga de 4Ω habrá una corriente máxima de 12,5A; en 8Ω será la mitad (6,25A).
Siempre hablando de 4Ω, con esas corrientes el pico de disipación será de 156W en 4Ω con una carga puramente resistiva y 312W en el peor de los casos (desfasaje de 45 grados entre V e I). 
Cada TIP tendría que disipar 52W o 104W, dependiendo del caso. Con los 125W que disipa cada uno, vas bien.
No es esperable que le desfasaje sea de tanto como 45 grados, así que _estimando_ nada más, pongamos un valor de 75W por transistor (90W sería más seguro). 
Con eso en mente, vas al datasheet y por la pérdida de potencia de los TIP142, podrán operar sin riesgos hasta una temperatura de aldededor de 80 grados (si tomáramos 90W, andaría por los 50 grados el límite)
Con una carga más grande, estos valores mejoran.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Feb 13, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Una Pregunta se que esta fuera del tema, he visto transistores en diferentes diagramas y he visto transistores con mas de un colector o mas de un emisor que representará ese simbolo, Transistores en paralelo?.


Podrias subir el/los esquemas de esos amplificador?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 13, 2009)

juanma


> Podrias subir el/los esquemas de esos amplificador?


No es un amplificador amigo juanma, por eso dije que estaba fuera del tema ,es el esquematico del SG3524, lo que pasa es que hice el modelo en proteus y funciona bien, pero quisiera hacerlo con puros componentes discretos como en el datasheet. y la verdad es que no entiendo ese transistor de todas manera hay lo pongo para que me puedas aclarar la duda.   Gracias....

Gracias San Cacho, Me podrías explicar la formula que usas para saber cuantos Tr de potencia necesitaría.



> Narcisolara, ¿qué transistores de potencia conseguís?
> Los TIP36C pueden servir bastante bien para esto, son comunes y no son caros. Hasta manejan más corriente que los TIP142.


Puedo conseguir esos tambien pero el problema es que los veo muy economicos (Valen la mitad que los tip142 unos 2$ americanos) y pienso que son Falsificados de todas manera comprare uno para destaparlo y ver como es por dentro como explican aqui en el Foro.. Pero sí podría usar los 142 yo creo que hasta 2 x rama podría servir.
Gracias....


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola NarcisoLara.

Primero, los TIP36C cuestan poco más o menos 2 dólares en general, así que no necesariamente serán falsos. Fijate que sean de una buena marca, y si tenés la opción de abrir uno, mejor todavía. La pastilla de silicio debería ser de unos 4mm de lado por lo menos.

Segundo, potencia de transistores.
--Adjunto el datasheet del 2N3055 y MJ2955. Lo voy a usar para ir marcando algunos puntos y elegí este sólo porque lo tenía a mano y está completo, nada más--
Hay que hacer una diferencia MUY grande que en general se confunde: Potencia que un transistor puede manejar, y potencia que un transistor puede disipar. Sólo hablaré de la rama positiva, la otra es igual pero con los voltajes y corrientes negativos

La que puede manejar se ve fácilmente en el gráfico "SOA" (Safe Operation Area, o Área segura de operación) en el datasheet. En este caso, está al final de la segunda página. Ahí está la relación entre el voltaje y la corriente.
Esto está relacionado con la potencia que tendrá el amplificador. Supongamos que en un amplificador alimentado con +-30V se usan estos y calculemos: Con esa alimentación y por la ley de Ohm (despreciando resistencias menores), tendríamos una corriente máxima Imax.8=3,75A con una carga de 8Ω (I=V/R, o sea, I=30V/8Ω) e Imax.4=7,5A en 4Ω.
Dato extra: Con este voltaje se obtienen 55W RMS en 8Ω (110W pico) y 110W RMS en 4Ω (220W pico). Son *valores nominales*, en el mundo real es menos.
Con los números de la corriente vamos al gráfico de SOA. Si entramos por el voltaje (30V), vemos que tiene una capacidad de poco menos de 4A constantes. Estamos cubiertos en el caso de los 8Ω, y hasta alcanzaría para cubrir las necesidades de corriente de 4Ω, siempre y cuando los picos duraran menos de 1ms. Está al límite, pero puede soportarlo.

Hasta ahí hablamos de la potencia que puede manejar el transistor. Hay más, y más complicado, pero no viene al caso.

¿Cuánto disipa?
La fórmula de potencia es P=V*I. 
V es la caída de tensión que se da _en el transistor_, o sea, la diferencia entre su colector y su emisor.
I es la corriente que circula por el transistor.

Estamos de acuerdo en que cuando el TR está completamente cerrado (conduciendo), su resistencia interna es mínima. En ese momento hay mucha corriente circulando, pero la caída de tensión en el transistor es poca (V=I*R, y como R tiende a 0...), por lo que la potencia disipada es relativamente baja (en el ejemplo, V es chico e I es Imax.8 o Imax.4).
En el otro extremo, el transistor está completamente abierto (resistencia máxima), y la corriente que circula es mínima. Otra vez, la potencia que se disipa es relativamente baja (V es 30V e I es chica)

Si los extremos son "seguros", entonces ¿dónde aparece la disipación? 
Al llegar a la mitad de la onda senoidal: Ahí está el punto máximo.

¿Por qué? 
La caída de tensión en el transistor es de V/2, y la otra mitad cae en el parlante, entonces la corriente que circulará a través de él será la mitad de Imax. La potencia disipada ahora por el transistor será (V/2)*(Imax.n/2). Reescribiendo eso, queda (1/4)*V*Imax.n,  o sea, la cuarta parte de la potencia de pico sobre una carga de n. Esto es lo que disipan los transistores en una carga resistiva. En nuestro ejemplo, (30V/2)*(3,75A/2)≈28W trabajando el 8Ω, y ≈56W en 4Ω.
Como *el parlante no es una carga puramente resistiva*, sino que tiene una componente inductiva (una bobina), entonces tiende a desfasar la corriente y el voltaje. 
Es un tema largo el del desfasaje, pero quedémonos con el peor caso: Un desfasaje de 45 grados. Si esto pasa, la corriente máxima (la que circula en la cresta de la onda) aparece en el momento en que la caída de voltaje en el transistor es de V/2, con lo que la potencia que tendrá que disipar será de (V/2)*Imax.n; en números aproximados, 56 y 112W en 8 y 4Ω respectivamente. Usar estas potencias es muy sano a la hora de calcular la disipación de los transistores. Uno se asegura de que sin importar lo que pase, los transistores lo resistan.

Entones necesito disipar 112W en el peor de los casos en mi amplificador imaginario. Según el datasheet, estos disipan 115W, así que alcanzan. Pero hay un detalle: Cuando se calientan, los transistores pierden capacidad de disipación. Voy a la primera hoja del datasheet y veo "Derate above 25C=0,657W/C", que traducido es "Pérdida de potencia por encima de 25C=0,657W/C". A poco menos de 30 grados mi transistor va a disipar los 112W y nada más... Si llega a subir más la temperatura, se quemará (en caso de darse las peores condiciones, que son las que estoy usando acá). Si en cambio uso 2 transistores, cada uno va a disipar unos 56W. En este caso, puedo llevar la temperatura hasta casi 115 grados sin que pierdan capacidad de disipación.

Ahora todo pasa por encontrar un disipador que mantenga mis cuatro transistores (dos en la positiva y dos en la negativa) a menos de 115 grados. Eso implica más cuentas... pero es otro tema.

En el mundo real es casi imposible encontrarse con el desfasaje de 45 grados, así que estos números son más grandes de los que podrías necesitar. Estimando a ojo nomás, en este caso estaríamos en unas disipaciones de 80/90W como máximo en 4Ω. Así, una salida calculada con 112W de disipación es prácticamente imposible de quemar, pero más grande y cara que la mínima requerida.

Espero no haberte complicado con la mátemática y no haberme equivocado tampoco, y si alguien encuentra errores, por favor corríjanme.
Es tarde, ya tengo sueño. Mejor me voy a dormir.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 14, 2009)

Un Millón de Gracias San_Cacho, Mejor Imposible ya al fin me quite este calvario de estar buscando Tr de potencia para las Salidas. Voy a bajarme unos cuantos Datasheet para tenerlos a la mano. Una pregunta la marca NTE es buena? por que conseguí una tienda que vende de todo original de esa marca  pero cuando le pregunto por un Tr en especifico me dicen que no lo tienen y me dicen que tienen por ejemplo el NTE465xx todos empiezan por NTE de todas maneras voy a gloogear a ver que consigo Hasta luego y Gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2009)

De nada.

Los NTE andan bien, pero son caros. 
Entrá a alguna página de venta de componentes y fijate las listas de precios: Los "comunes" cuestan la mitad o menos que los NTE que los reemplazan. Por ejemplo, en www.mouser.com, el 2N3055 de ON (ex Motorola) cuesta US$ 1,75, y el NTE130 (reemplazo del 3055) cuesta US$ 4,06. 
La ventaja es que NTE fabrica casi cualquier transistor que necesites; la desventaja, el precio.
Buscá los comunes preferentemente...

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 14, 2009)

San Cacho:  conseguí este original Sanken y su precio es de Bs. 6 (2,8$) Mas barato que el Tip142
*--- 2SC1584---*
Full Rating 	150V 15A 150W 10MHz
Type 	NPN
Voltage 	150V
Amps 	15A
Watts 	150W
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cacho (Feb 14, 2009)

No lo conozco y no consigo el datasheet, pero con esos valores debe andar bien.
Si es Sanken original, tiene que ser bueno.

Saludos


----------



## roberto_in (Feb 15, 2009)

Una consulta: si quisiera aumentar la potencia del amplificador, me convendría invertir en el voltaje o en el amperaje del transformador? O, qué relación tendrían que guardar estos dos valores? Muchas graciass


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola Roberto

Un amplificador nunca, pero nunca de los nuncas, puede entregar más potencia que la que tiene disponible desde la fuente.
El voltaje de alimentación es el que determina la amplitud de la onda de salida. Pero si no tiene corriente suficiente, ese voltaje va a caer de manera estrepitosa.
En definitiva, necesitás tener ambas cosas: corriente *Y* voltaje. Con un poco de matemática se puede calcular cuánto necesitás de cada una para lograr determinada potencia.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 15, 2009)

Saludos al foro, 
Amigo  San_Cacho, como calculó la potencia me podría explicar y disculpe la molestia me falta esta parte.


> Dato extra: Con este voltaje se obtienen 55W RMS en 8Ω (110W pico) y 110W RMS en 4Ω (220W pico). Son valores nominales, en el mundo real es menos.


----------



## roberto_in (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahh, gracias Cacho. entonces cuando dicen que disminuyendo la impedancia de los bafles aumenta la potencia es mentira? porque estaría aumentando la corriente pero el voltaje tendría que disminuir, no?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> ...como calculó la potencia me podría explicar...





			
				roberto_in dijo:
			
		

> cuando dicen que disminuyendo la impedancia de los bafles aumenta la potencia es mentira? porque estaría aumentando la corriente pero el voltaje tendría que disminuir, no?



La potencia de algo es P=V*I, en eso estamos de acuerdo.
Según Ohm, V=I*R. Esto se transformadorrma fácilmente en I=V/R.

Si en la fórmula de potencia reemplazamos I por el equivalente que da Ohm, queda P=V*(V/R)=V*V/R=V²/R, donde V es el voltaje que cae a través del parlante y R es la resistencia de su bobina.

Segunda cosa: Voltaje de pico y voltaje RMS. La alterna es una onda a la que se le puede medir la amplitud entre las crestas positivas y negativas. Ese es dos veces el valor de pico (de +V a -V). Para calcular el valor RMS de esa onda, hay que dividirla por √2, entonces una onda de alterna de 311V de pico (aprox.) da una tensión de 220V RMS (la que tenemos en los enchufes en Argentina). Los 311V se dan en el semiciclo positivo. En la segunda mitad del ciclo, se dan 311V negativos.

Narciso:
En el ejemplo al que hacés refererencia la alimentación es de +-30V, entonces la onda de salida tendrá como máximo una amplitud de 30V positivos y 30V negativos. El valor RMS de esa ondas es de 21V. Con la fórmula de potencia eso da (21V)²/8Ω≈55W RMS. Si usamos los voltajes de pico se repite la cuenta y da las potencias de pico. Si se cambia la impedancia del parlante, se cambia en la fórmula y se calcula de nuevo.
Como la onda de salida del amplificador no llega nunca a +V (está a unos 2 o 3V, los transistores no son ideales), y el voltaje que da la fuente cae un poco (usualmente, de un 2 al 10%, dependiendo de la carga y la fuente), el valor que estamos calculando es el teórico. El real siempre es un poco menos.
Ah, y nada de andar tratándome de usted, ¿eh?    

Roberto:
De P=V²/R te darás cuenta de cómo sube la potencia al bajar la impedancia de la carga. Claro que baja también la tensión de alimentación, pero si la caída es moderada (cosa que se suele dar), la potencia sube hasta donde lo permitan la fuente y los transistores de salida sin quemarse.
Ahora sé la potencia y el voltaje que necesito para conseguirla. Con la fórmula original se calcula la corriente y tengo los datos para ir a la fuente. 
Esta debe ser capaz de entregar 1,4 veces esa potencia (valor típico para un amplificador clase AB) para poder asegurar el buen funcionamiento del sistema bajo cualquier condición. Dicho al revés, el amplificador entregará como máximo una potencia RMS de 0,6*(Potencia RMS de la fuente). Se pueden usar más chicas, pero en general no se justifica por los costos, a menos que se vayan a producir en serie.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 15, 2009)

Entoces digo, Muchas Gracias Hermanazo...


----------



## roberto_in (Feb 15, 2009)

Buenisimo, muchas gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

De nada y de nada.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 15, 2009)

Amigos Foristas: Sé que este no es el tema indicado para seguir hablando de algunos cálculos para un amplificador pero quiero aprender aunque sea lo más simple, que para mí sería la etapa de salida. Ya que para aprender a diseñar un amplificador hay que leeerr y mucho (por cierto estoy leyendo un tutorial de como diseñar un amplificador de 30 Watts clase AB desde Cero. Muy bueno el que lo quiera me avisa) 
Voy con otra duda: 

He visto muchos diagramas de amplificador más que todo de 100 Watts a 8Ω y ≈150 a 4Ω, Con una alimentación de +-40V. Voy agarrar este como ejemplo. Si bien se supone que el valor Rms de 40V es de =  (40V/1.4142) =28V, Y si aplicamos la fórmula  ((28V) ² / 8Ω≈100W) Estaría bien Verdad, pero si lo hacemos a 4 Ω sería (28V) ² / 4Ω≈200W, Ahora mi duda ¿porqué solo entrega 150 Watts? Sí tendrían que ser 200Watts. Que lo limita o que le falta.
Gracias..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> He visto muchos diagramas de amplificador más que todo de 100 Watts a 8Ω y ≈150 a 4Ω, Con una alimentación de +-40V...Si bien se supone que el valor Rms de 40V es de =  (40V/1.4142) =28V, Y si aplicamos la fórmula  ((28V) ² / 8Ω≈100W) Estaría bien Verdad, pero si lo hacemos a 4 Ω sería (28V) ² / 4Ω≈200W, Ahora mi duda ¿porqué solo entrega 150 Watts? Sí tendrían que ser 200Watts. Que lo limita o que le falta.



Los cálculos que hiciste están bien, pero estás trabajando con valores _teóricos_. Ahí está la diferencia con los que te da el que hace el diseño, que usa valores (casi) reales.
Acordate de dos detalles:
1) La onda de salida no llega a cubrir de +V a -V, siempre queda cerca pero un poco por debajo. Entre 2 y 3V. Podría ser más y raramente será menos.
2) La fuente sufre una caída de tensión al tener que suministrar potencia.

Con eso recalculamos las potencias "reales" (en rigor de verdad, habría que medirlas con el circuito armado y funcionando).

En 8Ω
Caída de la fuente (estimada): 3%. Entonces tenemos +-38,8V (nada mal) y una senoidal que será de 36,8Vpico (suponiendo que quede a 2V de la tensión de los rieles).
Entonces 36,8V*0,707≈26V RMS. De ahí sale que la potencia es ≈85W. Acá no fueron muy realistas a la hora del cálculo.
Muchas veces, cuando se calcula sobre 8Ω no se estima caída en la fuente, y se toma como valor de pico de la salida el de la alimentación.

En 4Ω
Caída de la fuente (estimada de nuevo): 8%. Voltaje=36,8V, entonces la senoidal resultante será de 34,8V (otra vez esos 2V hasta el riel de alimentación).
La tensión RMS ahora es de 24,6V, eso da una potencia de 151,3W... Sorprendentemente parecido al valor que da el diseñador.

Como verás, la principal diferencia es la caída de tensión de la fuente. Para lograr que se mantuviera en la tensión nominal (bueno, cerca del valor) con una impedancia de carga más chica, habría que sobredimensionar bastante la fuente. Si partimos de la base de que la alimentación en vacío será de unos 46/48V y que la fuente tiene suficiente capacidad de filtrado, entonces deberíamos llegar más o menos a los valores de potencia que mencionás (100 y cerca de 200W, en 8 y 4Ω respectivamente). 
Tené en mente que es casi imposible lograr el doble de potencia con sólo reducir la impedancia a la mitad, porque la caída de la fuente te lo va a impedir.

Saludos


----------



## Mj (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola *Cacho* esos calculos que hicistes son para un amplificador con darlington en la salida?  Ya que con +-40V en la fuente un amplificador no podria entregar una potencia de 150W a 4Ω con transistores normales


*Carlitos* disculpa por la demora, me alegro que te haiga funcionado tu amplificador. Luego en cuanto tenga un tiempo te subo una proteccion para los parlantes. Eso de que las protecciones son estereo puede ser verdad pero cuando te fijes en la que te vo a a subir luego, veras que solo toma el nivel de salida de alterna de los dos canales y si alguno de los dos canales ingresa un voltage alterno por encima del que tu le regulas abre el relay. Si lo quieres mono solo debes de quitar la parte en el que se le ingresa la señal de uno de los dos canales. Bueno luego en cuanto tenga un tiempo te lo subo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola MJ
No importa la topología de salida, sea Darlington, triple Darlington, Sziklai o una mezcla de ambas, la potencia será, poco más o menos, esa.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola MJ: 
                   Se agradece tu interés. Y de demora: NADA DE NADA, todos andamos liados. Yo todavía no pude armar la etapa de salida.  
                   Por eso no he aparecido estos días. 
                  Aunque igual entro  a ver qué pasa, y aprovecho para guardar las explicaciones de Cacho.
                  Este tío tiene que poner una escuela.  Ya hasta el "SAN" le queda pequeño    

                   Y para los Neófitos:  tranquilos que lo del tutorial es una promesa.
Chauuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Saludos al foro, los Tip no necesitan disipador verdad?

PD: San_Cacho saludos, que ha pasado con aquello!


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ (Feb 17, 2009)

narcisolara 21 Si le quieres agregar uno mucho mejor pero la verdad sie esta bien cuadrada no tienes necesidad de colocarle


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok Listo!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos al foro, los Tip no necesitan disipador verdad?
> PD: San_Cacho saludos, que ha pasado con aquello!



"Aquello" ha ocurrido. Sólo era cuestión de paciencia  .
En cuento a los TIPs, ¿de cuáles hablás?
Si son drivers, pueden llevar didipador o no dependiendo del diseño, como te dijo El Flaco DJ.
Si son los de potencia (como los de la familia TIP14X), llevan disipador o los cocinás.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Saludos, si me referia a los Driver. 

Ok ahora amplificadorando mas el tema hay otros puntos que hay que tratar como son las resistencias que van junto a los transistores de potencia (creo que le dicen resistencias equalizadoras) y mis preguntas son:

Porque se necesitan?
Como calculo el Valor?
Calculo de la potencia?

PD: Quedò muy bueno el titulo del tema.
Gracias San_Cacho..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Quedò muy bueno el titulo del tema.
> Gracias San_Cacho..


No me agradezcas a mí, sino a Andrés Cuenca. Yo sólo sugerí separar el tema, de él depende hacerlo o no y el título es obra suya.



			
				narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> ...las resistencias que van junto a los transistores de potencia (creo que le dicen resistencias equalizadoras) y mis preguntas son:
> Porque se necesitan?
> Como calculo el Valor?
> Calculo de la potencia?


Linda cuestión...
Esas resistencias dividen efectivamente la carga entre los TR de salida.
En el mundo ideal, todos los TR tienen exactamente la misma reacción ante las mismas condiciones. En el real eso no pasa. Siempre hay pequeñas variaciones de uno a otro.
Tomemos como ejemplo la rama positiva de una salida Darington común y corriente: Un driver NPN con su colector a +V y conectadas a su emisor todas las bases de los TR de potencia que son NPN también (Q1, Q2, Q3. Uso 3 porque se me antoja para el ejemplo nomás).
Los Q tienen los colectores conectados a +V y los emisores a una R de poco valor (R1,R2,...,Rn) y de ahí a la salida. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Los emisores de los Q tienen todos la misma tensión (supongamos 0V), y estos TR empezarán a conducir cuando aparezca determinado voltaje entre sus bases y emisores (Vbe), en general un valor entre 0,6 y 0,7V.

Supongamos que no hay ninguna resistencia conectada a los emisores:
Si al menos uno de los Q empezara a conducir con menos voltaje que los otros (digamos, Q1 empieza con Vbe=0,6V y los otros con 0,7V), apenas las bases alcancen cierta tensión Vb (0,6V en este caso) empezará a conducir sólo un grupo de TR (en este caso Q1 nada más) y en su emisor aparecerá un determinado voltaje (Ve1). Ese voltaje, claro, será visto por los emisores de los otros TR, y ahora hará falta que Vb sea aún más grande para que los TR "dormidos" empiecen a conducir.
En nuestro caso, será Ve1+0,7V. 
Entonces habrá que subir Vb, pero al subirlo también se cerrará más el transistor que estaba conduciendo (Q1), elevándose el voltaje en su emisor (Ve1). Así sigue haciendo un círculo donde siempre hay un transistor (o un grupo) conduciendo más corriente que el resto. Ese es el que se quema y pone todo en corto (queda cerrado) o, con suerte, sólo nos deja con menos transistores de potencia funcionando (queda abierto). Ninguna de las dos es buena opción.

Al agregar las resistencias entre el emisor y la salida (o entre emisor y emisor, si lo querés ver así), se provoca una caída de tensión. Con esa caída, los emisores de los "dormidos" verán un voltaje menor, permitiendo que Vb sea, en determinado momento, suficiente como para "despertarlos".

Si tomamos la diferencia de 0,1V de antes entre los Vbe (OJO: puede ser más y puede ser menos, sólo uso ese número porque es lindo para las cuentas) y queremos que no haya una diferencia de más de 0,5A entre la corriente que maneja cada transistor (otra vez, lo uso por ser lindo para las cuentas) y suponiendo que habrá 3 TR de potencia y una corriente total de 6A de pico (porque me gustó el número nomás), entonces:
Para I=0,5A, la caída de voltaje en la resistencia de emisor tendrá que ser de 0,1V => R=0,2Ω (por Ley de Ohm).
El valor comercial más cercano es 0,22Ω (o 3 de 0,68Ω en paralelo, pero no vale la pena)
Si quiero que haya menos diferencia entre las corrientes o sé que puedo esperar mayores diferencias entre los Vbe, las resistencias serán más grandes. O sea, a mayor resistencia, mayor margen de seguridad, pero mayor caída en la potencia final del amplificador (Ley de Ohm de nuevo). Por eso se busca una relación que satisfaga ambos requisitos: Margen de seguridad aceptable con la pérdida mínima posible de potencia.

La potencia de las resistencias se calcula usando P=I²*R. Cada TR conducirá 6A/3TR=2A y en el peor de los casos, 2,5A. Calculadora en mano o a cabeza: (2,5A)²*0,2Ω=1,25W.
Como las R van a ser de 0,22Ω, la potencia va a ser de 1,375W.
Se busca entonces una R de _por lo menos_ 1,375W.
Con aquellas tres de 0,68Ω en paralelo, y 1/2W cada una se cubren los requisitos, pero ¿para qué ajustar tanto los números?
0,22Ω/3W(mínimo) sería un buen número.

Hasta donde sé, es así. Si alguien encuentra errores, por favor corríjame.

Saludos


----------



## hvidrio (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola amigo Cacho, ando por acá  también aprendiendo, ya que estamos te comento cómo está mi amplificador con las modificaciones que tuve que hacer porque la batería de 36 condensadores que hice detonó, alguno de los muchachos me traicionó, la opción que me quedaba eran los famosos electrolíticos 15.000 uF   63 V para que no fuese 1 bomba.

Cómo me dijiste vos, la única que me quedaba, le saqué unas vueltas al secundario del transformador que por suerte lo pedí bifilar, dejé 41 Vac que se está yendo a 52+52, mi pregunta es cuanta potencia perdí, sonar sigue sonando bien y de paso ves la foto, le metí ahora 1 plancha de aluminio de 1 cm de espesor (disipador ) otra cosa en 4 h ahora no calientan,  casi soñado a ver cómo lo ves, cómo dijo un colega de ustedes, que prolijo que sos.


----------



## roberto_in (Feb 18, 2009)

jajaj ahora si. retiro lo dicho. espectacular, y ese chasis se ve excelente.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola HVidrio, tanto tiempo.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ... dejé 41 Vac que se está yendo a 52+52, mi pregunta es cuanta potencia perdí ..


En el post 16 está cómo calcularla, y en el 20/21 hay un poco más de lo mismo.
Con el nombre del topic, ¿qué querías? . Poné los resultados a los que llegues y vas a ver que están bien.



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> ...le meti ahora 1 plancha de aluminio de 1 cm de espesor (disipador )


 Creo que Imponente le queda bien...
El gabinete se veía sólido cuando lo posteaste hace tiempo. El disipador le hace juego...
Casi se puede asegurar que eso no se quema por un pico ni de casualidad (el "casi" es sólo por eso de nunca digas nunca). Si llegás a poner el disipador en posición vertical (se me ocurre con unas "L" al suelo del chasis o a los laterales) hasta va a disipar más, porque las dos caras van a tener potencial de disipación. Como  te alcanza con la que tenés actualmente y por estética u otro motivo lo querés así, entonces dejalo así.
Cuando tenga el escaner a mano te dibujo cómo se me ocurre acomodarlo (y lo escaneo, claro)

Saludos y muy lindos, amplificador y gabinete.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 28, 2009)

Amigos del Foro y en especial a San_Cacho, Despues de comprar todos los componentes para armar el amplificador Zener y entender como se calculaba la etapa de salida he tenido un grandisimo inconveniente, nada mas y nada menos no consigo un bendito transformador  en ninguna parte y donde los consigo me los venden carisimo (uno de 400Watts +-75V     Bs. 350.000  unos $.163 de los gringuetes..) 

He, estado estudiando un poco las fuentes conmutadas y estoy en buen camino, estoy empezando desde el principio con fuentes de pequeña potencia ya estoy por terminar una de 100 Watts.y asì poder terminar mi bendito amplificador..

Saludos..

PD: Si sumo 2 Transformadores + los Capacitadores me harian Bs. 900.000 unos $.420 con eso me compraria la GEMINI GPA2000.   , Que injusticia...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 1, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> ...(uno de 400Watts +-75V     Bs. 350.000  unos $.163 de los gringuetes..)


    

Uno de 400VA acá me sale $180, o sea, alrededor de 50 dólares (US$1=$3,50), y por cantidad, unos US$35/40.
15000uf/80V, $50. Digamos, US$15.
En total, US$160 para un amplificador estéreo (2*400VA+4*15000uf/80V)...
¿Montamos una empresa de exportación de fuentes?    

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ja Ja Ja   Está muy buena la idea ojalà se pudiera, pero aquí en Vzla hay un control cambiario, y tratar de importar algo es como morder un Espejo de frente


----------



## hvidrio (Mar 17, 2009)

narcisolara 21   yo soy  vidriero      te lo puedo   cortar  pero  morderlo   esta  salado  . hace  10 minutos    que me estoy  riendo   nunca  se me hubiera   ocurrido   .,
  saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 17, 2009)

A pues te desia.

Tengo los +-28.8Vcc en alimentacion de mi amplificador Rockford, y obtengo los 28Vp en la salida a 4 ohms.
como explicas esto, y este es un amplificador clase A/B


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 17, 2009)

hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> narcisolara 21   yo soy  vidriero      te lo puedo   cortar  pero  morderlo   esta  salado  . hace  10 minutos    que me estoy  riendo   nunca  se me hubiera   ocurrido   .,
> saludos



Verdad? que es dificil mi amigo hvidrio


----------



## crimson (May 17, 2009)

Hola Narcisolara 21, el tema es que los dispositivos no son perfectos, tienen resistencias internas, que generan calor y pérdida de potencia y se hacen más notorias cuanto más baja es la impedancia de salida, por lo tanto, si el amplificador a 8 ohms te da 40Vrms lo más probable es que a 4 ohms te entregue mucho menos, porque empiezan a hacerse valer las resistencias internas de los transistores de salida.Saludos C


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 17, 2009)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola Narcisolara 21, el tema es que los dispositivos no son perfectos, tienen resistencias internas, que generan calor y pérdida de potencia y se hacen más notorias cuanto más baja es la impedancia de salida, por lo tanto, si el amplificador a 8 ohms te da 40Vrms lo más probable es que a 4 ohms te entregue mucho menos, porque empiezan a hacerse valer las resistencias internas de los transistores de salida.Saludos C



Saludos amigo crimson, si por supuesto tienes toda la razón lo que pasa es que tenemos un Debate mi amigo Luisgrillo y yo, sobre la tensión pico que habrá en el parlante, y por supuesto nos gustaría leer tu opinion:

Especificaciones de ejemplo:

Amplificador Rockford Fosgate P2002
2 x 50W @ 4Ω
Clase A/B

Se sabe que el Vcc de alimentación es de +/-Vcc 28V y se necesita saber la tensión pico que habrá en el parlante con una Impedancia 4Ω

Vp parlante
Vrms

Lo que pasa es que nos estabamos saliendonos del hilo en este tema, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/ , y por eso nos mudamos a este que habla de lo mismo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Saludos amigo crimson, si por supuesto tienes toda la razón lo que pasa es que tenemos un Debate mi amigo Luisgrillo y yo, sobre la tensión pico que habrá en el parlante, y por supuesto nos gustaría leer tu opinion:
> 
> Especificaciones de ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Suponiendo una fuente correctamente dimensionada y que el diseño no presente alguna concepción patológicamente errada, una regla mas o menos normal para saber esto (sin medirlo) es:

- Las mediciones se hacen a plena potencia con excitación senoidal, cosa que no es real en audio, pero sirve para ver el caso mas desfavorable.
a) La fuente puede llegar a caer 5 volts en cada rama (puede ser mas, depende de la fuente).
b) La maxima caída de tensión Vce debe ser de alrededor de 3 a 3.5 Volts (depende del transistor, pero dejemos 3.5V).
c) La caída en los resistores de estabilización de emisor puede andar alrededor de 1 volt (depende de las resistenciasy la potencia maxima).

Así que si tenemos 28 volts de pico (ideales), a plena potencia tendremos: 28-5-3.5-1= 18.5 V de pico

Y la potencia de pico será: Pp=(Vp^2)/Rl=(18.5^2)/4= 85.6 watts
y la potencia RMS será: Prms=Pp/2= 43W

Claro que esta es una estimación muy desfavorable, así que Vce puede ser menor, igual que la caída sobre las resistencias de emisor, así que es probable ue lleguemos a los 50W que dice el fabricante sin mucho esfuerzo.

Saludos!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias Amigo Ezavalla, muy bien explicado..

Ahora Ezavalla, podrías decirnos cual es la eficiencia, comparando el +/-Vcc con la tensión pico presente en el parlante, que según tus cálculos es de 18.5Vp, Claro todo como ejemplo por supuesto..

Según un cálculo simple me dá una eficiencia de 66%..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora Ezavalla, podrías decirnos cual es la eficiencia, comparando el +/-Vcc con la tensión pico presente en el parlante, que según tus cálculos es de 18.5Vp, Claro todo como ejemplo por supuesto..
> Según un cálculo simple me dá una eficiencia de 66%..



La potencia de un amplificador clase AB nunca puede ser superior al 68%, que es lo que la teoría predice.

Ahora bien, la tensión de pico en el parlante y la Vcc no tienen nada que ver con el rendimiento, no al menos en forma directa. No puedes dividir 18.5V en 28V y decir ese es el rendimiento, por que el rendimiento es función de las potencias (cuadrado de las tensiones) y no de las tensiones en forma lineal. El rendimiento de una etapa en clase AB no es constante, sino que es una curva que tiene un máximo del 68% (en teoría) y que en el resto de la curva es bastante inferior a este valor.

Saludos.


----------

